# need a video



## ShotoJon (Sep 21, 2011)

im having trouble finding a video of the Shotokan Kata: Shinto.  any help?


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 21, 2011)

Try spelling it "Chinto"; I think you'll find it without much trouble.  That's the way I've seen it spelled most frequently.


----------



## Victor Smith (Sep 21, 2011)

Furthermore in Shotokan Chinto Kata is called Gankaku Kata.  In the original Itosu lineage Chinto had it's name changed by Funakoshi Ginchin to a more recognizable one  for the Japanese.  Gankanku meaning 'Crane on a Rock'.
Here is one YouTube example


----------



## lma (Oct 18, 2011)

Victor Smith said:


> Furthermore in Shotokan Chinto Kata is called Gankaku Kata.  In the original Itosu lineage Chinto had it's name changed by Funakoshi Ginchin to a more recognizable one  for the Japanese.  Gankanku meaning 'Crane on a Rock'.Here is one YouTube example


Does Chinto have another meaning or is it just as you say to be more recognisable. Also is there any other differences than the name ?


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 18, 2011)

It's 'Chinto' in Wado Ryu and the kata I believe has differences from the Shotokan one.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Oct 18, 2011)

As everyone else has said, search for Chinto and Gankaku and you should find plenty!  It's a fun, interesting kata but a lot of people don't like it because of the one-legged stances.



lma said:


> Does Chinto have another meaning or is it just as you say to be more recognisable. Also is there any other differences than the name ?



Chinto is the name of a person that Bushi Matsumura had an altercation with and decided to learn from, as the story goes, so I don't know that it has any real applicable meeting since Chinto (the kata) is supposed to be a collection of the techniques learned from Chinto (the man).  Gankaku sounds neat, though .


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Oct 21, 2011)

When Funakoshi was introducing karate to mainland Japan in the 1920's, some of the kata names were changed from names that a named after Chinese military attaches, sailors, etc. and Uchinanguchi languages (Okinawan dialect) to Japanese names because the Japanese people are prejudiced against Chinese people. So Chinto (who is named after a Chinese sailor) was changed to Gankaku, Wanshu became Enpi, Useishi became Gojushiho, Passai became Bassai, Kushanku became Kanku. That was in the Shotokan and Kyokushinkai systems that most of the kata names were changed to suit Japanese standards in an effort to disregard any Chinese influence on the art. As the saying goes "The protruding nail that sticks up, gets hammered down completely."


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 21, 2011)

I've practiced both the Wado Ryu version, Chinto, and the Shotokan version, Gankaku.  

For the most part, they're similar, although the characteristic kihon in each of the systems shows.  For example, in Chinto, the Wado preference for a simultaneous front kick + hammer fist vs in Gankaku, where the Shotokan preference for a side kick + backfist is present.  Also, Gankaku uses a rising motion while performing the manji uke, whereas Chinto does not.  

Overall, Gankaku is a bit more difficult, mostly because of that rising and sinking motion while standing in your tsuru dachi, especially when combining it with the above kick.  

I recommend looking at Kanazawa's performance of Gankau.  Just search for it in youtube.com and you'll see several examples.


----------

